# [Solved] Ipv6 ssh in systemd

## ivanoff

Hi all,

I use systemd sshd.socket instead of sshd.service and I cannot use ipv6 for ssh. 

It works fine on my archlinux machine:

```
LISTEN      0      128                                                                 :::ssh                                                                  :::*    

```

but on gentoo I have (only ipv4):

```
LISTEN      0      128                                                                  *:ssh                                                                   *:*       

```

Where do you think that comes from ?

It's not coming from the Listen directive in sshd_config. By default ipv6 is activated in the config file.

```
ListenAddress ::

```

If you have any ideas ? Thanks !

----------

## ivanoff

I finally found what was wrong. What was wrong is I didn't compile the ipv6 support directly in the kernel (<*>) and instead compiled it as a module (<M>).

I followed more carefully the systemd page on gentoo wiki and now everything's fine.

----------

